# Moonweed.



## natmoon (Sep 28, 2007)

An ambient tribal style full sequence build up for chilling out to.

Moonweed.

hi-fi URL: Start Player

Higher quality 256k mp3,free download.
Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## natmoon (Sep 30, 2007)

I see 16 views but no comments
Did anyone like this track?
It got to No.26 so far in the ambient sc charts and i made it especially for listening to whilst on weed
I would really appreciate anyones views on this track good or bad please.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be sure to give it a listen in a bit nat, i just got some hard psi trance banging atm.


----------



## kanekanekane (Sep 30, 2007)

its interesting. makes me feel like im walking through an endless hallway. or maybe i been playing to much halo


----------



## mondaypurple (Sep 30, 2007)

My opinon is biast, for I don't like techno. It played with my ears though, I'll give it that.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn that was fast thanks for all the replies.
It aint techno but i know what you mean mondaypurple if electronic music aint your bag its all techno lol.
Thank you all for having a listen though and kind comments.
I had hoped to create a sound that was hypnotic and took you away from the world that we know for 5 minutes.
Soon my new keyboard will arrive and i will try harder


----------

